# distcc non va!

## edux

```
 * Starting service distccd                                               [ !! ]

 * FAILED to start service distccd!

```

Perchè? Magari c'è un log dove posso vedere esattamente cosa è successo?

----------

## Luca89

Dai un'occhiata al file /etc/conf.d/distccd

----------

## edux

/etc/conf.d/distccd è quello di default, ho cambiato solo la riga 

```
DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.0.8"
```

che è l'indirizzo del pc che "aiuto" a compilare...

Ma distccd non parte...

----------

## Luca89

Hai controllato bene il file? C'è un opzione per impostare un logfile e il livello di logging.

----------

## edux

Grazie x il log, in effetti non l'avevo vista.

Ma ora la sorprendente scoperta è che va...parte, senza alcun motivo apparente...

Beh, ora il problema è che nell'altra macchina, quella da cui mi dovrebbe arrivare il lavoro da compilare, ho settato le opzioni come specificato nell'handbook, ma comunque non mi distribuisce niente, dice che non riesce a raggiungermi, anche se le due macchine si vedono e si pingano benissimo...

----------

## Luca89

Magari posta i file di configurazione di distccd per entrambe le macchine (/etc/conf.d/distccd, "distcc-config --get-hosts"), inoltre, hai modificato i file /etc/hosts.allow e .deny? ci sono firewall?

----------

## edux

Non ci sono firewall attivi, in /etc/conf.d/distccd ho cambiato solo

```
DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
```

sulla mia macchina e sull'altra come spiegato nel howto.

Devo modificare /etc/hosts.allow?

Quando inizia a compilare, dice che distcc non va perchè proprio non trova il percorso all'altro pc, anche se i due si vedono perfettamente...

----------

## Luca89

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> "distcc-config --get-hosts"

 

Questo cosa ti restituisce? Il log di distccd l'hai creato? cosa riporta?

Inoltre puoi provare a passare anche il parametro --listen.

----------

## viralex

```

cylon ~ # distcc-config --install

!!! Error: --install is an invalid option.

```

hanno cambiato qualcosa?

----------

## canduc17

Non so se hai visto questi due topic nell'altro forum, magari ti sono utili:Distcc non parte [Risolto][OT] Distcc: ne vale la pena?

----------

